

Gmail Favicon Issues - benjy1
http://devblog.com.au/gmail-favicon-issues

======
aguynamedben
This happened to my work email tab, but not my personal email tab, so now I
can finally tell them apart!

~~~
MattBearman
I'm in the same situation, and I hope this never gets a fix from Google, as
like you I like being able to tell the difference when the tabs are too small
to show the email address.

~~~
ozh
Or use an extension to change the favicon, such as
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/i-hate-your-
favico...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/i-hate-your-
favicon/laggbmpbikikiablknnppgglelkncemk?hl=en) (change favicon on url
google.com/mail/u/0/ or /1/ etc..)

------
adrianb
That is the favicon for the Google Apps Admin Console -
[https://admin.google.com/](https://admin.google.com/) . I suspect the bug
only happens for Google Apps accounts (it happens on my Google Apps, not on my
personal Gmail).

~~~
kaiserama
I thought I read that it shows up for a google app account that is also the
domain administrator. But I'm not sure if this is true or not. I wouldn't say
this is a "fix" as much as it's a work around for showing that other favicon.

------
timdorr
There's also a Gmail Labs feature to display unread message count in the
favicon ("Unread message icon by Manu C"). That is both super-useful and fixes
the favicon issue.

~~~
benjy1
That's exactly what the article says no?

~~~
timdorr
Dammit, I completely read the article wrong. Labs wasn't capitalized, so I
didn't grok it correctly. Well, it saves you clicking on the article if you
just came straight to the comments...

------
thejosh
This occurs when I'm an admin of the Google Apps account, anyone wanna test
with a non-admin account?

~~~
mcpherrinm
I've been seeing it on my non-admin account at work for a few days now.

------
alecsmart1
I noticed this about a week back in our business account. If you view the page
source, the favicon actually points to a favicon in a your company's folder
(for Google Apps). I have a feeling they will allow us to customize the icon
shortly from their admin panel.

------
pattle
There are bigger problems in the world than this

~~~
NoPiece
That's clearly true. But if you are like me and tend to have dozens of tabs
open, the favicon change makes scanning for Gmail a lot harder which is
annoying. That it is also ugly is adding insult to injury.

------
willvarfar
Oh the ugly spanner icon turned up on my works gmail a week or two back and
its been bugging me to bits!

Why was it showing a spanner? It made no sense to me. A bug in gmail perhaps?
But if it affects _so_ many people, why haven't google noticed it before then?

------
kaushikt
i have been facing this issue for quite a while now. Don't really know why its
an issue though

------
joekrill
I stopped using the "Unread Message Icon" a while back because it would often
get "stuck". How does a screw-up like this go unfixed for so long anyway? It's
been at least a week. It's only a favicon!

------
j0k3r
Or you can just use this awesome userscript (screenhost are dead btw ..)
[http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/24430](http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/24430)

~~~
sam152
Seems like a lot of extra work rather than just clicking a checkbox.

~~~
neeee
You just need to click a button to install it.

------
um304
I just noticed that Gmail has reverted that cog icon and replaced it with good
old envelope image. Power of an HN thread may be?

------
um304
The suggested "Unread Message Icon" is even uglier than the cog. Reverting
back!

